# AmTrak Again



## CBayer222 (Dec 9, 2005)

Has anyone who applied to Amtrak PD recently recieved a call back??? I believe the application period ended 01/07/06. Or is it way to early to hear from them? Any Info would be great. Thanks -Craig


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

You should receive a letter for testing, be patient.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

CBayer222 said:


> Has anyone who applied to Amtrak PD recently recieved a call back??? I believe the application period ended 01/07/06. Or is it way to early to hear from them? Any Info would be great. Thanks -Craig


If it ended the 7th then they messed up. I just recieved the application packet yesterday the 25th.


----------

